# Plc9440 error



## andries130987 (12 mo ago)

any info on the plc 9440 error on a Bessie rover,recently moved the machines and can not get the power button,I have checked all safety are working


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

if you have the typical emergency stop button have you twisted it to see if it will reset? Is it set to pause mode at one of the keypads? Are all the safety switches on covered sections of the machine still aligned and working correctly when panels are replaced or closed?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

andries130987 said:


> "...recently moved the machines..."


physical moves can be hard on equipment. with power off, try reseating the circuit cards and cable connections. looks like that "safety failure" includes multiple switches and buttons, but ultimaely provide one input to the controller. do you have the wiring schematics by chance?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @andries130987.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## andries130987 (12 mo ago)

TimPa said:


> physical moves can be hard on equipment. with power off, try reseating the circuit cards and cable connections. looks like that "safety failure" includes multiple switches and buttons, but ultimaely provide one input to the controller. do you have the wiring schematics by chance?


Hi, what do you mean by wiring schematics? Have the diagrams saved in pdf on the machine, I have just shut the machine down now I will leave it for 10min and start up again and see what errors appear. I did find a fault before this error, the trip wire might have been pinched during the move and I cut it and re wired it the same as it was as it was tripping one of the breakers in the elec box, since then it has not been tripping and have this plc 9440 error. All push button safety switches are turned out and are ready. Thanks


TimPa said:


> physical moves can be hard on equipment. with power off, try reseating the circuit cards and cable connections. looks like that "safety failure" includes multiple switches and buttons, but ultimaely provide one input to the controller. do you have the wiring schematics by chance?


























1st








1st image I when I start up the system, 2nd image is when I press stop reset clear, 3rd image is the Siemens sirus where I'm getting no power due to the error the 3rd image is where I found the tripping problem.


----------



## andries130987 (12 mo ago)

TimPa said:


> physical moves can be hard on equipment. with power off, try reseating the circuit cards and cable connections. looks like that "safety failure" includes multiple switches and buttons, but ultimaely provide one input to the controller. do you have the wiring schematics by chance?


----------



## andries130987 (12 mo ago)

MEBCWD said:


> if you have the typical emergency stop button have you twisted it to see if it will reset? Is it set to pause mode at one of the keypads? Are all the safety switches on covered sections of the machine still aligned and working correctly when panels are replaced or closed?


What you mean by set to pause mode at one of the key pads? Only have the machine turning off the PC is there a button on there? Thanks


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

with power off, try removing the relay board in question (no power), check all the connections both on the board and on the backplane for bent pins. re-insert it firmly. retry. do you have a spare board? did the pinched wire connect to this circuit board?

looking at the data, that machine has a lot of inputs and outputs for a cnc, meaning that it has a much going on other than just machining.


----------



## andries130987 (12 mo ago)

TimPa said:


> with power off, try removing the relay board in question (no power), check all the connections both on the board and on the backplane for bent pins. re-insert it firmly. retry. do you have a spare board? did the pinched wire connect to this circuit board?
> 
> looking at the data, that machine has a lot of inputs and outputs for a cnc, meaning that it has a much going on other than just machining.


It does have a lot, loading offloading cutting machining labeling .I have it it tripping again so going thought the wiring again on a AP17 wire which is somewhere from the e stop by the offloading if I unplug it and start up again it does not trip but won't power on at the PC button


----------



## Cabinetzz (12 mo ago)

Which model machine is it... we run a 1531 biesse router


----------



## andries130987 (12 mo ago)

Rover A18.36, we have managed to get a technician out so been busy tracing wires to fault find, will post the outcome when the fault has been located, so far managed to get the power button on without tripping.


----------



## Microver (10 mo ago)

andries130987 said:


> Rover A18.36, we have managed to get a technician out so been busy tracing wires to fault find, will post the outcome when the fault has been located, so far managed to get the power button on without tripping.


Hey mate what was the issue?
Have the same problem today


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Microver


----------



## andries130987 (12 mo ago)

Microver said:


> Hey mate what was the issue?
> Have the same problem today


Hi it was the p323 card that was faulty. Managed to get a new one and have a spare on order from overseas. Managed to find a spare port to plug it into for a temporary fix on the faulty pin


----------

